# Emergency floor drain in basement



## textbook (Mar 13, 2011)

I am wondering where in the code book that it specifies where an emergency floor drain in a basement ties in to. The sanitary, or storm system. I have received conflicting information from plumbers and non-plumbers. If there is a specific section I could turn to that'd be great. The guy I was bidding the job for insists it must be tied in to the storm, but I thought it had to be tied into the sanitary. He said it was an EPA mandate. I am in the state of PA and everything is the International Plumbing Code. Thanks for any help

Textbook Plumbing and Building Services


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

In this neck of the woods it would be the sanitary


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Come to think of it, I have read somewhere that in Ontario, you can tie into storm under certain conditions, but it definitely is not mandatory in the great white north...


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

All floor drains go to the sanity system.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What goes into the insanity system?


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

There is no "emergency floor drain" in the IPC which is why you can't find it...

Floor drains are only required on coin operated laundry facilities and multi unit laundry facilities...

All floor drains discharge into the sanitary with the exception of condensate lines which discharge to the outside or to storm... "county don't like to treat water it didn't make..."


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

here we need them in every public washroom and every basement just to name a couple


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

It would be great if they were required in more places... I'm happy if they are there when I need them...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

In fact, the only reference to an emergency floor drain in my codebook is that it shall be noted as 0 fixture units as it is not expected to see any water.

However, this only applies to a residential bathroom.


----------



## textbook (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

U666A said:


> In fact, the only reference to an emergency floor drain in my codebook is that it shall be noted as 0 fixture units as it is not expected to see any water.
> 
> However, this only applies to a residential bathroom.


Where did you find that?

I also believe it says somewhere that a F.D can connect to storm where it will only receive clear waste


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

IPC is table 709.1


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rombo said:


> Where did you find that?
> 
> I also believe it says somewhere that a F.D can connect to storm where it will only receive clear waste


I'll consult my codebook and get back to you Rombo. Are you in ON also?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Found it,

Appendix-A table 7.4.9.3 of Ontario Code and Guide for Plumbing 2006.

"hydraulic loads fir floor drains"

"no hydraulic load is required from a floor drain in a washroom since it is for emergency use only"

I have been told that because it is in the appendix and not in the actual body of the code, any inspector will shut you down on this. But the provinces that use national code, go by this rule as gospel.

Maybe 422plumber (Jibex) can weigh in on this.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya in Toronto. I know its in the code I just couldn't find it last time I looking


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rombo said:


> Ya in Toronto. I know its in the code I just couldn't find it last time I looking


Got your book with ya? Find what I'm talking bout?

Page 63 appendix "A"


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you sir.

Now for connecting to a storm line.

7.1.4.2.

(1) Where gravity drainage to a sanitary drainage system is possible, a floor drain shall be installed in a basement forming part of a dwelling 

(2)
Where gravity drainage to a sanitary drainage system is not possible, the floor drain required by sentence 1 may be connected to a storm drainage system, dry well, or drainage ditch provided it is located where it can receive only clear water waste or storm sewage


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rombo said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Now for connecting to a storm line.
> 
> ...


 
drainage ditch ... now that is asking for future problems

Spring thaw could be a real big problem


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Just need to upsell a back water valve.


----------



## lma1 (Feb 14, 2011)

_Emergency FD_ (floor drain) is formally defined in the BC Plumbing Code, which states it’s a (plumbing) _fixture_ for the purpose of overflow protection that doesn’t receive regular discharge from other fixtures other than from a TSP (_trap seal primer_). The hydraulic load for an emergency FD is 0.0 FU (_Fixture Units_) according to the load table. The BCBC (BC Building Code) further explains it’s one of the two types of FD’s installed to avoid flooding in a building from any pipe or fixture failure.

The Code is quite specific about its requirements. For example, it’s required in a washroom containing a urinal equipped with an automatic flushing device in a Part 3 building; *in a basement of a dwelling unit where gravity drainage to a sewer, drainage ditch or dry well is possible*; in a garbage room, incinerator room or boiler room where they serve more than one dwelling units. Moreover, a storage-type service water heater located in ceiling or roof space or over a floor of wood construction is required to be installed within a _drain pan_ with a drain that discharges directly to a floor drain.

The Code is also quite specific about where you could connect a FD to: *You may connect it to a storm drainage system if can only receive only clear-water waste.*


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Well now, this has been by far the most proactive discussion about plumbing code, or anything else for that matter, in the zone for quite some time.

I wish to thank all parties involved.


----------

